# Finale Notepad



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I have Finale Notepad (the "free" vers) and some really old songs that Ive written which I would like to export to a Mp3 file (or other similar external audio format), but, obviously, can't since it is the Notepad edition. Anyone know of a way (or an application, perhaps) which would allow me to record the sound within Notepad so that I have an audio file of my song?


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

The simplest way is plug the phones output into the line/mic input using a 3.5mm - 3.5mm interconnect. Play the notepad score while recording it using Audacity or similar. The problem is: most sound cards don't let you monitor what it sounds like while recording so you have to experiment with the recording level on audacity. You already know what the piece sounds like from just playing it so that's a minor once-only nuisance. 

You need to click the record button on audacity before you click play on finale. Then trim off the unwanted silence when the recording is done.

You then export the result as an MP3

Monitoring while recording needs either a USB audio interface or feeding the finale playboack to an amplifier and the line output of the amp to the line/mic input of your computer so you can hear it through the amp.

for "audacity" substitute any other recording software you use. It's a pain that finale can't throw in a "mixdown to file" option and let you choose midi, wav or mp3.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

I thought you just press record on Audacity and then hit play on Finale - that's all I do, and can hear the sound at the same time. No cords or anything.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Could be. So there, Eric, it's worth a try. 

I don't use notepad so I've no way of trying that. I was going by playing back other things, wavs, midis etc and recording them without using the interface.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

